# Phrag. Papa Frankie Quintal (Haley Decker x kovachii)



## PeteM (Mar 28, 2020)

Opened this week. It had so much potential (exciting parents, straight tall spike, deeply colored buds), but sometimes you just strike out. I believe it's a first bloom?, although I can't completely recall but I feel slightly haunted by this flower. I did repot right before it started to spike.. and while the environment can impact the development I am confident there is little hope for drastic improvement. What to do? You grow something for this long, difficult to toss it to make room for other plants. Maybe I'll post it on next door and see if someone in quarantine would be interested in starting a new hobby.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 28, 2020)

It’s just a first bloom. It happens fairly regularly. It’s not an issue.
Cut it off and encourage it to put out a new growth,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 28, 2020)

Good color potential


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 28, 2020)

I would definitely give it more time before giving up on it. 

Phrags get better overtime.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2020)

Give it more water and the next blooming should be fine.


----------



## KateL (Apr 1, 2020)

I agree with David. My “avatar” is Phrag. Alfredo Manrique’ ‘Pacific Heights’ AM/AOS. The first time I bloomed it, there was no pouch. Two blooms later, it was good enough to catch the judges’ eyes.


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2020)

Don't give up on that plant. Age improves Phrags.
immensely and this one has potential.


----------



## PeteM (May 12, 2020)

The 5th flower on the same spike seems to have some improvement. I’ll plan to keep it around.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 12, 2020)

Wow 5 flowers. Where’d you get this from?


----------



## grubea (May 12, 2020)

Yeah much better!


----------



## abax (May 12, 2020)

Improvement...Yaaaaay!


----------



## PeteM (May 13, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Wow 5 flowers. Where’d you get this from?


Unclear. I checked last night and the original tag doesn't have a vendor name. I got it in 2012, most likely form the paph forum, so I assume either Orchidview or Alfredo. 
Also noticed Alfredo's website has gone dark (http://phragmipediumkovachii.com/). This was such a great resource, I hope he is doing OK. Maybe there is a new website I am unaware of?


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2020)

Much improved. More water. Thanks for sharing. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## troy (May 13, 2020)

Very large!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 15, 2020)

Looks almost like the Yelva Mehre... stunning bright colour and (finally) good shape. Next years blooming should be awesome.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 8, 2021)

I traded this original plant that bloomed last year. But I kept a division, opened up a few days ago. Sorry I can’t move it right now to take better pics. But the first bloom out on this division is much better than I expected considering the first pics from the other division. Sorry about the lighting. Makes the flowers a little hot pink.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 8, 2021)

Excellent. It’s a keeper!
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids. Nice, after all. Looks like my GF was watering your floors, just like she does our apartment!


----------



## abax (Apr 8, 2021)

Eric, I remember photos of those floors. Did you ever get around to replacing them????

Pete, I'm looking forward to the next couple of bloom cycles.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2021)

abax said:


> Eric, I remember photos of those floors. Did you ever get around to replacing them????


Not yet. I'm to busy at work doing 3 jobs, and my weekends are booked too. I guess when I could take some of the 6 months vacation I have to work on it.


----------

